# Snail in terribilis viv



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

While i was checking on my terribilis, i found a snail on the glass of their viv above their "pond". It is extremely small, but bigger than the fruit flies and a bronze/metallic brown in color. It is not moving a lot, but it has made some progress since i first saw it. Can someone tell me if it is a problem and what to do about it?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It looks to be some kind of Physa snail. They can be very difficult to control in a water body in an enclosure. I would suggest removing it right away. It isn't uncommon for people to get them from the plants they purchase. 

Ed


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Ed said:


> It looks to be some kind of Physa snail. They can be very difficult to control in a water body in an enclosure. I would suggest removing it right away. It isn't uncommon for people to get them from the plants they purchase.
> 
> Ed


Unfortunately, it vanished about half an hour after i took the photo. Looking for it. Should i pull the terribilis until i get rid of it?


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

I doubt it will hurt the frog. Bait it with a lettuce leaf. In my experience, if you see one snail, you have a hundred that you havent seen.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It is unlikely to harm the frog... but they can be a nuisance if left alone. 

Ed


----------



## TWA (Apr 3, 2011)

Like they said, it'll multiply and you will have hundreds easily. The lettuce technique works well in aquariums so I assume it'll work well for you too


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

It looks like the aquatic snails that was in my fish tanks years ago. There population will explode. But I believe they are aquatic snails. The size and pic fits what mine looked like.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Just pond snails. Have them all the time in my aquarium. I plop them into another aquarium with assassin snails (snail-eating snails). If they get out of hand you can get some assassin snails, but mind you, assassin snails are so good at their job that you might need to buy pond snails to feed them once they run out. 

If you are on top of things, I doubt it will get to the point where you need assassin snails. Just remove any you see and you should have no problem at all.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

fishman9809 said:


> Just pond snails. Have them all the time in my aquarium. I plop them into another aquarium with assassin snails (snail-eating snails). If they get out of hand you can get some assassin snails, but mind you, assassin snails are so good at their job that you might need to buy pond snails to feed them once they run out.
> 
> If you are on top of things, I doubt it will get to the point where you need assassin snails. Just remove any you see and you should have no problem at all.


I second that. I wonder how its living in a viv though.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Krenshaw22 said:


> I second that. I wonder how its living in a viv though.


If you read the OP's first post there is a small "pond" in the tank. If aquatic plants (including ricca, java moss, and azolla) were used in the tank, that could have been enough to introduce the snail(s). 

Ed


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ed said:


> If you read the OP's first post there is a small "pond" in the tank. If aquatic plants (including ricca, java moss, and azolla) were used in the tank, that could have been enough to introduce the snail(s).
> 
> Ed


My bad I must have completely skipped that line while reading it. That explains it now lol. Oops


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I say catch that joker and make some lilliputian escargot!


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

I thought Pond Snail right away, in an aquarium I would put in an assassin snail or clown loach to control. Can an assassin snail survive in a terrarium?

Steve


----------

